# firewall wiring harness



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

is there a plug and play harness avalible for the engine bay? (67 gto) or is somthing like a painless kit my only options


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Heres a link to M&H. I used them when I replaced my dash and engine harness. Its exactly like the originals. Just plug them in.

Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

American Autowire makes a replacement harness.
American Autowire: Wiring Harnesses, Accessories, & Parts for GM Restoration, Modified Restoration & Custom Street Rod

So does M&H.
Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars

There's probably more too, if you do a search for reproduction wiring harness


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

many thanks guys, gonna do a little more research on those companies and figure out what one i need.


----------

